# 2012 autotrial dakota front graphics bubbling



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

Hi all has anybody had the grey covering bubbling on the front wings looks like there is something under the covering as the van is six months old am worried that all is not well .awaiting a reply from fiat on next step .


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

I assume you are referring to one of the 'decals' and it sounds like an air bubble. I had this on my new Excel and had it changed under warranty. (Took 3 attempts and was a right bitch to get right. Make sure it's done by an experienced tradesman and not passed down to the 'new boy' as happened to me with Brownhills. What a palava). 
Best of luck


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon lagold, 

Ditto to the post above, as this is just what I was typing.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi,
I had the bubbling problem under one of the decals above fuel cap filler on my 2012 Dakota . it was a fault in the GRP not the decal itself .I reported it to the dealer as a warranty defect and they had the GRP fault sorted . all is now well .


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

If this is decals or any other of the vinyl trim, it will be an Auto-Trail issue, not Fiat.


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*many thanks Fiat problem*

Thanks all it seems autotrial buy the cabs in the grey colour so its a fiat problem so waiting for fiat to contact me as the local fiat garage do not have a body shop .


----------



## MGS (Feb 2, 2008)

*Decals or paint*

Having had 3 motorhomes I have ordered a new Autotrail Delaware and specified white rather than the great looking grey that is the fashion for 2013.

Why you might ask?

These vinyl stickers do not polish. They are guaranteed by the vinyl manufacturers for 2 years after which they fade, lose the gloss finish, scratch when being washed and generally deteriorate. They are stick on sheets with a printed layer on them. Yes they can bubble up, particularly if you are in 40plus degrees of heat a year or so after purchase. Paying £550 for a set of stickers on the painted base vehicle is something I shall never understand or fall for again.

I have learned from experience on 3 vehicles that whilst they look good day one, they never look that good for long and some colours fade faster than others.

Save your money and pay for a paint job.


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*The Saga begins*

Well after a week of waiting for guest trucks to get back to me to book motor home in ,they now tell me there body shop is NOT fiat approved so back to travel world and on we go.I do find it fustrating .


----------

